# Ghostly paint



## Fright Yard

ok what I want to do is to paint some of my ghosts that ghostly blue color that Disney has, I want it to glow, I know I need blue florescent paint or glow in the dark paint but what have you guys used? I know wildfire makes the paint for disney but at 115 bucks a gallon that's a little out of budget. How is the Krylon blue florescent spray paint?


----------



## Daphne

Fright Yard, I'm not sure if you can remove the cloth from your ghosts or not but many people take the cloth and soak it in a big bucket with a high concentration of Rit whitener. Don't rinse it, just hang it outside to dry and then redrape the ghosts. Light them with black lights and they glow really nicely. Not sure if that helps or will create the effect you want but it is cheaper than $115.


----------



## Fright Yard

thanks, I do that, but these ghosts are kinds like the hitchhiking ghosts, they have bodies and will have clear raincoat type clothing, so I want to paint their skin.


----------



## Fright Yard

*hmmm*

Bummp!!!!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker

what are tHe bodies mAde of? yoU caN spray the material wiTh the rit brightner. CAn you Spray a form fitting suit wiTh the brightner and put it on the ghost?

my favorite pod cast


----------



## Devils Chariot

michaels has cheap fluorescent craft paints that come in blue, and look quite nice under black light.

These shots are of things i painted with them.



















those both use blue, and some green. the paints are like $2.50 a bottle. I can't remember the brand name, but it is probably apple barrel or hobbycraft.

here is a good thread about the cheap fluorescent paints:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5965&highlight=blacklight


----------



## HauntCast

DC, that freaky looking creature rocks.


----------



## frstvamp1r

I have heard that some laundry detergent glows pretty blue. I am sure you can do some type of water to detergent mixture and put it in a spray bottle to spray certain areas, or an entire area of your props. My ghosts are simply white, so the BlackLights make them glow blue.

Normal Light









BlackLight


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Any detegent that has an optical whitener will work. 

I soak my cheesecloth in a sink full of water with a cap of detergent. Even if you rinse it, the cloth will glow blue under the black light.

I think the spray bottle with diluted detergent would work great.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

You can go to the dollar store and buy the cheap laundry detergent that comes in a bag. If the detergent contains phosphorus chemicals, (most generic detergents do), then it will glow. I soaked the cheesecloth for my FCG's in a detergent/water mixture, and they put out a glowing blue color under a blacklight.


----------



## Fright Yard

*thanks*

Thanks guys! Devils I will be checking out Michaels this week, thanks again and I will post pics when they are done.


----------



## tcarter

there is this stuf which is clear or "invisible" under normal light but glows when exposed to black light. more pricey than the craft paint but if you don't want it to look bright blue all the time, it's a choice
http://www.clearneon.com/

or some less expensive stuff
http://www.blacklightworld.com/Invisible%20Paints.htm


----------

